# Which Warhammer Army Has the Most Interesting Fluff?



## Aeterna (May 23, 2011)

The title speaks for itself. This is your opinion, not a collective "THIS IS THE BEST". I am trying to migrate from 40K to here because I like the fantasy setting better, and I'd like to start a Warhammer army fairly soon. I'd like to know more about the armies.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Short answer, all of them.

Long answer, every single race has own great fluff and what is the best or most interesting depends on the individual.

Personally there are few races in terms of fluff that I am particularly attached to, Tomb Kings, Lizardmen, Vampire Counts, Skaven and the discontinued but not entirely removed Chaos Dwarfs. Read the fluff of Big Red Book to get an idea of the fluff of the various races. After that, go to your local GW and thumb through the rulebooks of the races you're interested in. That should give you a clear idea of what race to pick.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ultimately, what fluff speaks to you is which one will have the best fluff.

I, myself, am attached to the Dark Elves, the Warriors of Chaos, and either of the dwarves, (normal or chaos that is)

my WoC and dwarf love comes from my love of norse Mythology, and I love the dark elves more in a gameplay standard, models, and the like, as they play the way i want my armies to play, glass cannon.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree that much more than in 40k, each race has something to love in their fluff. I am partial to Lizardmen.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

IMHO I thought Lizardmen fluff is a bit weak really as they don't involve themselves with other affairs, not as weak as Ogres though. HE fluff is a bit herp, DE fluff is sweet as all of their units have their own kind of back story about how they came about. I love Dwarf fluff as you can really get behind the little guys. Orc fluff is really funny. WOC is pretty sweet and VC fluff is good. AAAh! most of it's good apart from Lizardmen and Ogres who don't really do it anything.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think that the empire, chaos and skaven fluff is awesome. Its rich, interesting and pretty darn cool. I don't collect chaos (well, daemons in 40k, with a few ventures into WFB) but they have some immense fluff that is weirder and cooler then most people would assume.
On the disappointing side the elves and dwarves fluff bores me... its worth a read but doesn't really inspire me. I love my WE but their fluff sucks too: move into wood.. its alive... enemy of my enemy = friend ... bit about Orion ... wars.

On the other hand there are ogres. They're like nothing anyone has ever heard of before, with a rich and interesting culture (eg- each is given a pet rhinox at birth which they lift over their head as they, and it, grows to show their strength... then when they come of age they roast it and have a BBQ :laugh


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd have to say Tomb Kings myself.

They are one of the oldest civilisations (of which only the Dwarves, Elves, Lizardmen and Cathayan's are older), and were normal humans once. They were not raised to the dead out of some Necromancy like the Vampires, but simply through their bindings and worship to the Gods during their search for Immortality.

As said, they were normal humans, who had the typical worries of running a kingdom with rival cities plotting against the others. Their military was vast, ranging from the skilled warriors of Ka-Sabar, to the captured Lizardmen of Rasetra, the great Engineers of Lybaras, the Desert Horse of Bhagar, the Heavy Numasi Cavalry, the Slave Armies of Zandri, while the trade with Cathay has paved the way for "Dragon Men" Handgunners of Lahmia.

However, Nagash came. He destroyed the covenant of the gods. The Empire was irrevocably destroyed, and as the Nobles sought to gain power both militarily, and economically, one sought to learn to the teachings of Nagash; she ended up deposing her husband the king, created the Vampire after warping his "Elixir", creating an even worse monster than his Nagash's Immortals. She then killed her Cousin in ritual combat before the eventual destruction of Lahmia sent the different Vampire lords of Lahmia to the corners of the earth. There's even rumours of a Vampire holding the throne in Cathay.

With the reawakening of Settra, he has regathered his legions, and instead of just holding Nehekhara, they now make forays into the Old World. One of the most interesting I think for a long long while.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Gromrir, the Lizardmen actually affect a lot of races, and their meditation sees far more than other races see of them. They have moved dwarven mountains, repelled attacks from Skeaven and Deamons, and fought off human and dark elf raiders. 

More than that, I love the idea of a race that was selected by the Old Ones to keep the world right, but is never 100% sure how to do it, and is always seeking out plaques for more bits of knowledge. Plus, the Lizardmen are good-guys who will fight other good guys if it is the Will of the Old Ones.


----------



## Aeterna (May 23, 2011)

I found the Tomb Kings interesting, but I also found the Lizardmen interesting as well. The problem I have with the Tomb Kings I've seen so many comparisons to them and the Necrons (My brother plays Necrons, so I loathe them). It seems like they're just the Warhammer counterpart to the Necrons, or vice versa.

The Lizardmen sound like a more brutal version of the Eldar, which I like. There's one army I scarcely hear of, though, and that's the Vampire Counts. Does anyone know the story behind them? Or can they give me a brief summary? The replies I've gotten have been helpful, and will influence my decision on which army to take up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For history on the Vampire Counts, the best you can do is try and locate a Liber Necris (excellent read) from somewhere, and the 2 (soon to be 3) Nagash Trilogy from the Time of Legends series from the Black Library.

Although primarily Nehekharan/Tomb Kings, the Nagash trilogy present the two sides of unliving. You'll also see that other than lots of shiny skeletons, there's not too much similar between the two .

In short

- after the war for Nehekhara and to defeat Nagash the Necromancer, the most powerful city-realm of Nehekhara was Lahmia at the time due to their trade with Cathay and access to "Dragon powder" - gun powder to you and me. The rulers of Nehekhara tried to enforce their power through secret means after Arkhan the Black, Nagash's most trusted Lieutenant for a long while, betrayed him due to the torture Nagash inflicted upon him, and they sought the means to become an "Immortal", a dreaded warrior of unmatched physical and magical strength which had terrorised Nehekhara.

However, in the process of mastering the Elixir, jealousy grew between the Lahmian elite, and the Queen was poisoned by Sphinx venom, which corrupted the Elixir, to create the Vampire. The Vampire is different from an Immortal, in that the Immortal is Undying, ageless, basically, yet a Vampire is actually a risen dead. Using this power, the Queen became the most powerful ruler in Nehekhara and gave all of her most trusted Lieutenants the modified elixir, these were notably Abhorash, her champion, Ushoran, her Spy Master, W'Soran, her "priest"-like member of the inner circle, until her protege, Alcadizzar turned on her, and destroyed Lahmia, causing this coven of Undead to split to the 4 corners.

Abhorash was a Master Warrior, and of all the Vampires, regrets the spilling of blood to survive. It's said that the mightiest of the Blood Dragons Bloodline of Vampires must kill a dragon, and drink it's blood and therefore be immune to the need for Blood.

Ushoran was hated by the other vampires for his trickery and deceit, and despite attempting to create a new "Vampire Kingdom", the rivals saw it as a threat, and hunted him and his kind down. Eventually he was killed by the Orcs, but his progeny became the Strigany, or the bestial Strigoi (think Nosferatu on steroids).

Either Neferata, or her Handmaiden Naaiem or however it's spelt fled to the Worlds Edge mountains, and there becomes "The Silver Queen".

Other than a few mentions in Liber Necris, there's no mention so far of Vashanesh i nthe Nagash trilogy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Despite the time frame of it's existence I'd say The Empire, due to how short their lives are, they do so much and so much has occurred compared to older races which have maybe one of two major events which pretty much dominate their fluff.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> Gromrir, the Lizardmen actually affect a lot of races, and their meditation sees far more than other races see of them. They have moved dwarven mountains, repelled attacks from Skeaven and Deamons, and fought off human and dark elf raiders.
> 
> More than that, I love the idea of a race that was selected by the Old Ones to keep the world right, but is never 100% sure how to do it, and is always seeking out plaques for more bits of knowledge. Plus, the Lizardmen are good-guys who will fight other good guys if it is the Will of the Old Ones.


Sorry bro, didn't mean to antagonise, just my opinion. I think for me "Have" is the word for Lizardmen, they "have" done loads of awesome things, but not much recently. They are basically a race of mindless automotons who have stagnated and like the Dinosaurs haven't realised they are extinct. Although on the side of Order, I would never quote Lizardmen as the "good guys", more like the "only guys" as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually in the newer fluff of the Vampires, Tomb Kings and Nagash it doesn't quite go that way.



After Lahmia's fall, most of the surviving Vampire Lords would be found by Nagash who welcomed them into his army (it's hinted at that he manipulated things behind the scenes to create the situation in Lahmia so they would join him) and they would return to Nehekhara under his banner, including Vashanesh who Nagash appointed as the leader of all the Vampires, giving him a magic ring that sounds a lot like the Von Carstein Ring, as well as Ushoran, 'Neferata' and W'soran. But the armies of the last living Priest-King (and the greatest since Settra), Alcadizzar defeated them. Now there is a uncertainty as to what happened next. From the sounds of it, most of the Vampires abandoned (only W'soran stayed his side) which ultimately led to Nagash unleashing terrible plagues on Nehekhara and capturing Alcadizzar. Which of course led up to the events of the Great Ritual and the Awakening.

After that most of them scattered to the four corners of the world. Though centuries later, many Vampires joined Nagash once more, fighting against the armies of Sigmar but once again they abandoned Nagash, leading to his defeat at the hands of Sigmar.

It's said that originally the Vampires' only weakness was the sun and even then it only physically weakened them. However after each abandonment Nagash cursed them with more weaknesses, including to all things Sigmar-blessed.


Though I have to say if there is one thing I truly dislike about the Nehekharan fluff it is the fate of Alcadizzar. The greatest Priest King since Settra himself and one of the only people to have slain Nagash (and depending on the fluff source, he's the one that cost Nagash his hand) and ends up dying the most pathetic death ever, half-mad and brokenhearted over the fate of his beloved kingdom he died in a creek in the middle of nowhere. And of course no returning through undeath for him unlike all the other kings.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Where is that from? 7th Edition, or a sneak peak at Nagash 3? Nagash 2 came out after the army book, and most recent is, well, most recent.


----------



## Aeterna (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for giving me some background on the Vampire Counts. So far, through all that I've learned from your replies and researching myself, the Vampire Counts, the Dwarves, and the Ogres. 

Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Vaz: Which part? The Vampires joining then later abandoning Nagash? Nagash's Curses on them?

Most of my comments are from what I've read in the current Vampire Counts book, the new and old Tomb kings book (the newer one came out long after the second Nagash book) as well as a bit from the Liber Necris and the Nagash books.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Actually in the newer fluff of the Vampires, Tomb Kings and Nagash it doesn't quite go that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite dude, after reading the last Empire book it's a bit different.



It seems like like Sigmar cursed Nagash when he defeated him and being of his creation future Vampires also feel the same curse. Also, only one "old" (he makes new ones from the counts, which you could argue is the original Vampire counts reference, way before the Von Carsteins) Vampire stood at Nagash's side when fighting the Empire, can't remember his name.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Haven't read the Sigmar Trilogy yet. But yeah that was my bad on the Sigmar/Nagash War. It was just W'soran and his followers, the future Necrarchs that remained at Nagash's side.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say dwarfs/empire or skaven.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a tie between Vampire Counts and Skaven IMO.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's all pretty good to be fair. Very well put together and readable.

Nothing to dodgy like in 40k.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Probably because WFB doesn't have Matt Ward trying to push the boundries of what is believable and what is on the level of crazy Mary Sueish fanmade fluff.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest i think Vampire Counts have the best fluff so far =/ they affect every other race in one way or another!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The VC affect every race? I don't think so. It's really only the Empire, Bretonnia, the Tomb Kings and the less talked about human nations that generally affect by their actions.

If there's one race who's actions have affect all the other races, it would be the Lizardmen. It's just that their actions largely unnoticed by the others. They helped the High Elves cast the massive spell that ended the First Chaos Incursion, they caused the huge earthquake that brought about the decline of the Dwarfs, while Magnus the Pious defended the Empire during the Great War of Chaos, the Slann bolstered the weakening Great Warding which lessened the influence of Chaos and helping the Empire win the war.


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

I'd have to say Tomb Kings. They're shown to be pragmatic, not relentlessly killing the livign but allowing them to live side by side with them in some cases as long as they swear fealty, but still royally screwing over anyone who so much as looks at them.


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

All of them have pretty good fluff and each races events overlap.
Fantasy is better fluff all round IMHO which is why I changed from 40k to WFB


----------



## MightisRight (May 30, 2011)

Glory to the Dark Gods!!!

Chaos for me, in particularly the warriors of Chaos though the interaction between them, the beastmen and daemons is pretty interesting IMHO. I love how despite the power they have attained, they must still always fight for the favour of their Gods, challenging all, even other Chaos to prove their might. They also have a strange code of honour, not all good and noble like the empire or HE but fighting fair to prove their strength without deception or betrayal (except devotees of Tzeentch). 

Also, their influence affects all other races, from corrupting the empire to Chaos energy creating the Skaven to being the entire reason for the creation of the lizardmen. They are strong enough to take on any and every other army and win due to the allure of Chaos leading to betrayal etc and the power given to them by the Gods of Chaos. 

The different personalities of Chaos characters following different Gods are interesting as well. Khorne trying to prove their strength and glorify their God on the battlefield. Tzeentch trying to attain all knowledge and increase their power. Nurgle trying to show the whole world the futility of resisting Nurgle's foul embrace, revelling in all diseases and pestilence. Slaanesh trying to receive ever greater depraved pleasures, always wanting more and more as they receive their grandest dreams. And regular undivided guys like Wulfrik, cursed to challenge the greatest warriors the world has to offer to prove that he is the ultimate fighter. All trying to attain the ultimate goal of immortality and daemonhood.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

For me it has to be the empire - the eternal struggle just to survive! Being attacked from all directions by inhuman monsters, being attacked within by chaos cultist's and beastmen. Political tension with Neighbouring human lands (Bretonnia).

Plus all the rich diversity within the empire! You have all the seperate states which have their own "style" as it were. You have the religious cults of Sigmar, Ulric, Shallaya, Myrmidia etc and within these they have their own knightly orders.

You got the engineers college and the college of magic - the empire is influenced by the other races too. Dwarves and Elves are a common site in the major cities of the empire doing trade or whatever the pointy ears do!

The empire truly is a blessed land!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Chaos and Dark Elves. There's just something appealing to me about the forces of evil.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

For me it has to be The Empire, I recently moved to them from collecting Skaven and well they're affected by almost all of the other races.

They are besidged on all sides by almost everybody, orcs and goblins from the mountainous regions, multitudes of skaven lairs under their main cities, vampire counts and necromancers have castles (Blood Keep) and lands within their boundaries. 

Beastmen occupy the wild places within the empire especially in the vastly wooded tracts of land that cover most of the empire.

Dwarfs were once the proud allies of the empire and many nobles still wear full plate armour (made by the dwarfs) and the elector counts weild runefangs (12 gifts for the original 12 tribal leaders of the empire)

High Elves (Teclis) founded the college of magic that all battle wizards are given training.

The Empire is boarderd by the border princes (home to bandits, ghoul kings etc) which leads way to Nagash's lands, more skaven strongholds, orc and goblin lands, tomb kings, ogre kingdoms, skink lizardmen colonies etc.

Also shares a border with Bretonnia

Then there is the crusades, pilgrimages etc a lot of history for a short lived race


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer the Skaven and Dark Elves.

The Skaven have a really rich background about how they came into existence and the fact that very few people know about the skaven being around they are a lot like the boogey man, entire villages have dissapered overnight after a skaven raid with no evidence to show.

The Dark Elves are the ultimate fall from grace, The book about how Malaketh turns to evil is cool and every unit has an interesting backstory. My two favorite are the writ of iron and the floating citadels. The writ of iron allows a minor dark elf to be a noble or represent a certain name but if they should fail the iron is melted and poured down their throat. The citadels are run by the coursairs and it's an actual tower that sails the sea!


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmen are intimidating, savage and horny  Although they are dedicated to their cause the cause is chaotic and they dedicate themselves in a rather chaotic way.. Their aggressive nature (and battlefield tactics) appeal to me and to be honest, I think their (the whole race's) attitude towards all things impresses me somewhat..

On the other hand, I like Asrai, Asur and Tomb Kings for pretty much the opposite reasons  Asrai have some of the savageness of the Beastmen but the Tomb Kings and especially the High Elves seem totally detached from such distracting feelings. They protect order, their domains and their families/riches. They are civilized and they have a certain..finesse  The Beastmen still own them all, though:spiteful:


----------

